# SVS NorthWest Demo Anyone?



## Guest (Mar 25, 2008)

Hi,

Does anyone who has an SVS subwoofer (particularly one of the PC versions) live in or near the Seattle area? I'd really like to demo one of their subs since I've never actually had the opportunity to do so before. It's actually quite difficult to find people who have these subs out here. There should be some kind of social network or something for hi-fi/home theater aficionados :daydream:

Anyway, I'd be totally willing to bring over some popcorn, coffee, beer, soda, etc. for the experience.

Thanks!


----------



## robbroy (Oct 19, 2006)

kioko12 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone who has an SVS subwoofer (particularly one of the PC versions) live in or near the Seattle area? I'd really like to demo one of their subs since I've never actually had the opportunity to do so before. It's actually quite difficult to find people who have these subs out here. There should be some kind of social network or something for hi-fi/home theater aficionados :daydream:
> 
> ...


There used to be a site called audioenvy.com, but it's no longer active. You can look at the map of SVS owners at http://www.frappr.com/svsowners and see if you can get a demo that way.

If you feel like coming to Phoenix, I'm having a GTG at my place on April 26, but I'm guessing that's a bit of a haul for you. .

-Robb


----------



## jakewash (Nov 29, 2007)

I know I have seen some posts from some people in the Vancouver area. I am only a few(10-12) more hours away than that. Not much help I know, sorry.


----------

